# Favorites sports to play and watch.



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

What are your favorite sports? For me, I love to ski, cycle, and run. I like watching hockey, skiing, and football


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

I love to run. I enjoy watching the marathons. I also love watching soccer. Those are my two biggest sporting passions,


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

watch horse racing, hockey GO PENS!, ....baseball-football


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have played football (soccer for the yanks), softball and badminton in clubs. I used to run 7 km twice a week as well. A knee injury in 1998 put an end to all that.

I like to watch selected soccer games (actually, I prefer highlights to complete games), speed skating, and cycling (big tours: France, italy, Spain).


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

When much younger, I used to play football, especially enjoying mixing it up on the line of scrimmage because I liked the body contact. Also, I played baseball and softball into my late 30s. My last season was with a city league team that won our division championship, a splendid way to wind up participation in the sport. Even now, an individual trophy from that season stands atop my computer desk; a little plastic man with a bat at the ready. And I'll watch any sport on TV, mostly because my wife is a sports maniac who will watch anything.

My championship season:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

znapschatz said:


> And I'll watch any sport on TV, mostly because my wife is a sports maniac who will watch anything.


I dare to say that this is quite unusual! :cheers:

I used to watch a lot of sports when I was in school. Professional basketball, baseball, hockey, and American football mainly. I also played a lot of playground basketball where I was very good. I have not played in years though and would likely embarrass myself if I ever hit the court again! Anyway, I don't watch games very often these days, but I still follow my favorite teams to see how they are doing. I have not followed baseball all that much in the last 10 years, but I'm pretty up to speed on my New York Giants (NFL football), San Jose Sharks (NHL hockey), and Los Angeles Clippers (NBA basketball).


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Klassik said:


> I dare to say that this is quite unusual! :cheers:


Takes after her father in that respect. He was a quite the jock in his youth, attended the University of Alabama on a football scholarship, was a boxing instructor in Los Angeles, and an avid tennis player into his 70s, also a sometime referee. Just about all he watched on TV was sports. My wife is a swimmer and to this day, interested in just about any sport. Some years ago, when we were in England for a month, she attended a cricket match at a field near where we were staying in Essex. Not even that could turn her off (I kid! I kid! :lol: ).


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I love to play and watch: Figure Skating, Baseball, Badmitton, and Soccer. I love to just watch Hockey and Rugby though!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

znapschatz said:


> Takes after her father in that respect. He was a quite the jock in his youth, attended the University of Alabama on a football scholarship, was a boxing instructor in Los Angeles, and an avid tennis player into his 70s, also a sometime referee. Just about all he watched on TV was sports. My wife is a swimmer and to this day, interested in just about any sport. Some years ago, when we were in England for a month, she attended a cricket match at a field near where we were staying in Essex. Not even that could turn her off (I kid! I kid! :lol: ).


Do you ever complain that you don't get enough attention from your wife because she is too busy watching sports? :lol:



SarahNorthman said:


> I love to play and watch: Figure Skating, Baseball, Badmitton, and Soccer. I love to just watch Hockey and Rugby though!


NHL hockey? If so, do you have a favorite hockey team?


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Klassik said:


> Do you ever complain that you don't get enough attention from your wife because she is too busy watching sports? :lol:


Oh, she has enough energy left over for me, and the feeling is mutual :kiss: .


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I like to watch baseball.
Live.
In the afternoon.
In the 1930s.
Wearing a suit, tie and fedora.
In sepia tone.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Baseball. Never played it, only watched it, but I love it. Give me the picnic atmosphere over the Colosseum-style fanaticism of gridiron football any day.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I grew up two blocks from Ebbets Field when the Brooklyn Dodgers played there. Baseball was/is in my blood. I used to love going to the games as a kid. Such a happy time!

When they moved to LA, I blocked that team out completely. No LA Dodger Blue for me.

Now I root for the TB Rays....and also, Bach.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Klassik said:


> Do you ever complain that you don't get enough attention from your wife because she is too busy watching sports? :lol:
> 
> NHL hockey? If so, do you have a favorite hockey team?


Yes NHL Hockey. I like the Flyers.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I grew up two blocks from Ebbets Field when the Brooklyn Dodgers played there. Baseball was/is in my blood. I used to love going to the games as a kid. Such a happy time!
> 
> When they moved to LA, I blocked that team out completely. No LA Dodger Blue for me.
> 
> Now I root for the TB Rays....and also, Bach.


Although living in Cleveland, I was a Dodger fan until they moved to Los Angeles. As far as I was concerned, they were dead to me. Then I moved to Los Angeles, and I still snubbed them until I got a job as an apprentice cameraman at local ABC and had sometimes to assist at Dodger home games. That comprised of being a gofer for the news crew in the press box, during which time I had little to do but sit in their comfortably cushioned chairs with an unobstructed view of the entire field, help myself to free beer and hot dogs, and watch the game. I never saw the finish of any, though, because I had to get the footage to the studio for processing (film in those days) in time for the 6 or 11 o'clock news broadcasts. The pampering didn't work. I continued to hold a grudge for decades, until finally giving it up because what the hell. Now, I still watch baseball, but have no special team loyalties.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am a swimmer and a tennis player, use to run but one knee is playing up, so got to see the doctor first.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to love playing cricket, football and rugby union when I was younger but if the truth be told I was only really any good at the latter.

As regards watching I enjoy rugby league, rugby union, cricket (but NOT 20/20), Gaelic football, Aussie Rules and baseball but as I don't want satellite TV there's little opportunity to see much. I can still enjoy football but for me the glory era was the 70s and 80s before the ridiculous salaries and players' arrogance took over - there's much about the modern game which seriously nettles me but I won't elaborate here. Football may be 'sexier' these days what with Sky and BT throwing their money about like confetti and it's certainly safer for the fan because of the crackdown on organised hooliganism but it's just not the sport I remember.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Only team sport that ever interested me is baseball. Never played much but when I did I enjoyed it immensely. It is a fascinating game and so different from most of the other games (hocky, soccer, football, etc). Other sports I have participated in much more are cross country skiing, running, and hiking, mostly for exercise, not competition.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

hpowders said:


> I grew up two blocks from Ebbets Field when the Brooklyn Dodgers played there. Baseball was/is in my blood. I used to love going to the games as a kid. Such a happy time!
> 
> When they moved to LA, I blocked that team out completely. No LA Dodger Blue for me.
> 
> Now I root for the TB Rays....and also, Bach.


Did you ever come across Hilda Chester at Ebbetts Field, hp? And what a great-looking park that was - I hope the ghosts of fans and players alike roam around that area of Flatbush.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Did you ever come across Hilda Chester at Ebbetts Field, hp? And what a great-looking park that was - I hope the ghosts of fans and players alike roam around that area of Flatbush.


No.

Yes. It was one of those unique old ball parks, pretty much like Fenway in Boston. Now most of the ball parks look much the same.

Depressingly, Ebbets Field was torn down rather quickly and replaced by an apartment building complex, creatively named the Ebbets Field Apartments. It's almost 60 years now that it's gone.

I went back to the old neighborhood a few years ago and sadly stared at the spot on Bedford Avenue that literally was my "Field of Dreams". No sign at all of what took place there and that provided Brooklyn with so many thrills over the years up 'til around 1958.

I used to play catch outside my apartment building and all of a sudden there would erupt a mass cheer, like a roar, and I would run upstairs and turn on the TV or radio, to see what great thing the Dodgers just did!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

znapschatz said:


> Although living in Cleveland, I was a Dodger fan until they moved to Los Angeles. As far as I was concerned, they were dead to me. Then I moved to Los Angeles, and I still snubbed them until I got a job as an apprentice cameraman at local ABC and had sometimes to assist at Dodger home games. That comprised of being a gofer for the news crew in the press box, during which time I had little to do but sit in their comfortably cushioned chairs with an unobstructed view of the entire field, help myself to free beer and hot dogs, and watch the game. I never saw the finish of any, though, because I had to get the footage to the studio for processing (film in those days) in time for the 6 or 11 o'clock news broadcasts. The pampering didn't work. I continued to hold a grudge for decades, until finally giving it up because what the hell. Now, I still watch baseball, but have no special team loyalties.


Exactly the same for me. I've been to LA a few times but would never attend a Dodgers game. When the TB Rays play them, I'm always rooting for the Rays, and it feels extra good when the Rays manage to beat the Dodgers.

Can you imagine the whole city of Brooklyn being rabid Dodger fans and they couldn't build a new stadium somewhere nearby?

Aside from Benedict Arnold, Walter O'Malley was the biggest traitor I know.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Exactly the same for me. I've been to LA a few times but would never attend a Dodgers game. When the TB Rays play them, I'm always rooting for the Rays, and it feels extra good when the Rays manage to beat the Dodgers.
> 
> Can you imagine the whole city of Brooklyn being rabid Dodger fans and they couldn't build a new stadium somewhere nearby?
> 
> Aside from Benedict Arnold, Walter O'Malley was the biggest traitor I know.


It was all a matter of greed. Brooklyn deserved better than that. Makes a good case for municipal ownership of teams rather than private individuals or corporations, think Green Bay Packers. Forget Benedict Arnold, he only betrayed our country. O'Malley was the bigger villain.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

znapschatz said:


> It was all a matter of greed. Brooklyn deserved better than that. Makes a good case for municipal ownership of teams rather than private individuals or corporations, think Green Bay Packers. Forget Benedict Arnold, he only betrayed our country. O'Malley was the bigger villain.


They could have built a stadium in the relatively unpopulated Brooklyn area of Canarsie, which was mostly marshland in 1958. Plenty of room down there without having to move the team out of Brooklyn.
Now it's completely populated.

I rooted for the Mets when they came along, moved to Florida and now enjoy rooting for the TB Rays.

I never rooted for the Yankees in all my years of living in the NYC area.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> No.
> 
> Yes. It was one of those unique old ball parks, pretty much like Fenway in Boston. Now most of the ball parks look much the same.
> 
> ...


From Ebbets Field to the Trop. Some would say that's a bit of a downgrade! But, yeah, I don't like these new "retro" ballparks. It seems like practically everyone built one at around the same time and they all look so generic. Well, most of them at least. The ones in Pittsburgh and San Diego are pretty nice. I might be the only one, but I kind of miss the old National League "cookie cutter" stadiums. Yeah, they weren't much to look at, but most of them were dripping with NFL and MLB history. Plus, they were cheaper to operate and more comfortable to watch games.

But, anyway, look at the bright side. You wouldn't have gotten the Mets if the Giants and Dodgers didn't leave. If there were no Mets, there wouldn't have been a Mr. Met. And if there wasn't a Mr. Met, who would have given the Mets fans the finger? It seems like the Mets are truly New York's team! 

I'm not an American League fan (the DH is not real baseball!), but maybe you should have been a Yankees fan. You would have seen more championships. Plus, they were once owned by CBS. A baseball team owned by a classical music label! Bernstein, Szell, and Ormandy are shaking their heads at you!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> From Ebbets Field to the Trop. Some would say that's a bit of a downgrade! But, yeah, I don't like these new "retro" ballparks. It seems like practically everyone built one at around the same time and they all look so generic. Well, most of them at least. The ones in Pittsburgh and San Diego are pretty nice. I might be the only one, but I kind of miss the old National League "cookie cutter" stadiums. Yeah, they weren't much to look at, but most of them were dripping with NFL and MLB history. Plus, they were cheaper to operate and more comfortable to watch games.
> 
> But, anyway, look at the bright side. You wouldn't have gotten the Mets if the Giants and Dodgers didn't leave. If there were no Mets, there wouldn't have been a Mr. Met. And if there wasn't a Mr. Met, who would have given the Mets fans the finger? It seems like the Mets are truly New York's team!
> 
> I'm not an American League fan (the DH is not real baseball!), but maybe you should have been a Yankees fan. You would have seen more championships. Plus, they were once owned by CBS. A baseball team owned by a classical music label! Bernstein, Szell, and Ormandy are shaking their heads at you!


The Rays' stadium is completely inadequate. It's more like a circus tent than a stadium. Completely enclosed with beams that high fly balls regularly hit. The only good thing is it's always an air conditioned 72 degrees inside and rain is not an option.

It's funny. I used to live two blocks from Ebbets field, then I moved to Queens and I was two subways stops away from Shea Stadium and the Mets.

My dream as a kid was to visit every major league baseball stadium. That still would be nice to do.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I never rooted for the Yankees in all my years of living in the NYC area.


No true Dodgers fan roots for the Yankees.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> The Rays' stadium is completely inadequate. It's more like a circus tent than a stadium. Completely enclosed with beams that high fly balls regularly hit. The only good thing is it's always an air conditioned 72 degrees inside and rain is not an option.
> 
> It's funny. I used to live two blocks from Ebbets field, then I moved to Queens and I was two subways stops away from Shea Stadium and the Mets.
> 
> My dream as a kid was to visit every major league baseball stadium. That still would be nice to do.


The Trop seems mickey mouse even by domed stadium standards. I think it was built before Tampa/St. Pete had a team (I think they were trying to get the White Sox to move) so maybe it was designed on the cheap. I know I am biased as a Houstonian, but I love domed stadiums! I liked the Astrodome much better than Minute Maid Park. MMP has so many seats where you can't even see the whole field. Plus, most of their seats are not padded like they were in the Astrodome. As a skinny guy, I like having some padding for my boney butt!  I guess that's one of the reasons why I am not an Astros fan anymore, but the ridiculous move to the American League was the last straw.

I miss watching games from Shea on TV. You could see the planes going to/from LGA in the distance and you could also see the chopshops from the outfield behind that home run apple. :lol: The NY Islanders have been playing in Brooklyn (don't ask me), but they were recently evicted. There's talks about an arena being built for them on one of Shea/Citi Field's parking lots. Perhaps they should change their names then to the NY Flushers!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

znapschatz said:


> No true Dodgers fan roots for the Yankees.


Not even an ex-Dodger fan.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

I am on the track and field team at my high school, though my training has slowed down recently as I am graduating soon and do not wish to pursue competitive athletics in the future.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I played competitive football (American), basketball, track, and volleyball. I don't watch as many sports as I used to watch, but I still love basketball and football. 

I grew up in NY city (Brooklyn) like some others in this thread. The Brooklyn Dodgers were before my time so I was a Yankee and Mets fan. The 2000 World Series was a wonderful year, but I was ambivalent about the winner so the outcome wasn't as thrilling as other championships have been.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

To watch: basketball (Utah Jazz, University of Utah, Notre Dame), baseball (Salt Lake Bees or Chicago Cubs), hockey (Utah Grizzlies or Chicago Blackhawks), football (Chicago Bears, University of Utah, Notre Dame).
To play: basketball, golf, bowling, tennis.


----------

